# How do I get sub 2:00 on 3BLD?



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

Can you guys give me any tips and tricks to get sub 2:00 on BLD?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 28, 2019)

For me getting sub 2 I had been doing like 50 seconds memo and then sub 1 execution. So see if your memo is longer than a minute and then try and improve that by lots of practice. Execution speed should probably rely on how quickly you recall your memo, as well as turning speed so you should either make memo more vivid to reduce pauses, and turn faster if you aren't turning fast enough yet.


----------



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> For me getting sub 2 I had been doing like 50 seconds memo and then sub 1 execution. So see if your memo is longer than a minute and then try and improve that by lots of practice. Execution speed should probably rely on how quickly you recall your memo, as well as turning speed so you should either make memo more vivid to reduce pauses, and turn faster if you aren't turning fast enough yet.


How do you do memo? Like what is your strategy, do you do sounds for edges and images for corners?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 28, 2019)

I image edges and half audio corners


----------

